# Little Miami River



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi new to the forum and wanting to know if anyone has any good spots to launch a boat on the little miami river. I have a jet boat and have fished the river extensively, just looking for some spots to lanch a boat. Thanks!


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

As far as I know, the LMR does not have any points to launch any boat except Canoe's or Kayak's. If you look at an area near the Ohio River, there may be a point down there that you may launch a larger boat at.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree the only option would be to launch at Schmidt ramp on the Ohio and run upriver 2 miles to the LMR and the lower 1 mile of that is boatable and with a jet boat, at higher water you could probably make it over the first few rapids but there are several fairly steep ones in there so I am not sure how far you could get up there. Be careful, that part of the LMR is all mud then all of a sudden some bigger rocks pop up out of nowhere.

Salmonid


----------



## Boat Dock Sam (Feb 25, 2010)

Are motors allowed on a wild and scenic river?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Boat Dock Sam said:


> Are motors allowed on a wild and scenic river?


i just checked the ODNR site, unless i missed it i seen nothing saying you couldnt use a motorized boat. 

dont see why you shouldnt be able to, how does a motorized boat make a river less "wild and scenic"?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

it is legal, in normal conditions if you are very familiar with the layout of the river you can make it to beachmont, about two miles. unless the ohio river is above 29.5ft you cannot make it above that, atleast not when the lmr itself is fishable.
I will add it is not recommended unless you are ok with the god chance of messing up your boat, lots of hiddent logs and boulders and sandbars that get almost to the surface.
I would personally say, drift the river or wade it, I dont know what you plan on targeting but there is no fish in the few small "boatable" areas that is better targeted with a boat over wading. In fact I will make the statement that wading is far and beyond the most effective way to fish that river because the fish you want are typically so shallow that you will spook them with a boat. Besides, though jets are great tools you will make many fellow anlgers angry unless you are excedingly curtious on the river with one of those boats.
the lower gmr and lower licking are better candadates.


----------



## JoshGibson (Feb 18, 2006)

I noticed on my stillwater map that there is an area around W Milton that you cannot have motors but I am assuming anywhere not signified as banned on the map you can have em. I would be shocked anyone fishing would want a noisy boat on such a small area of water. but in relationto this thread, I have never seen the LMR south of waynesville. Is it(LMR) comparable to the GMR once it(LMR) nears the ohio?


----------



## Smallmouther (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea I usually just drift the river-great smallmouth river, guess I'll just stick with that. I've been reading on hear about saugeye fishing; never been but would love to go... any ideas on places? techniques? Like I said I have a jet boat(jon boat with jet outboard) but would also fish from shore if in a good area. I just need to go fishing! Any info would be great, thanks!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

if you want saugeye you will need to hit indian lake or the gmr certain times of the year. they can be caught in many of the other lakes but indian is easier. though you wont get saugeye in the lmr very often there are many small sauger in the lower river in the spring, they eat pretty much anything that moves thats less than half thier size. If you want alot of those however i would stick with the ohio mainstem.
as for the lmr vs the gmr. the gmr above hamilton has no ohio river influence, therefore it is a more stable fishery because the fish are not as transient. the lower lmr can be very good and times but the next week can have nothing due to many factors, a big one being that many of the fish in the lower 20 miles donnot seem to be year round residents.
there is also some really neat differences in the madtom and sucker inhabitants between the lower portions of the two rivers! but if fishing is what you thinking off, the gmr and the upper lmr are more stable fisheries than the lower lmr and lowest portions of the gmr.


----------



## Boat Dock Sam (Feb 25, 2010)

there is some great wade fishing between mouth of cc up to corwin,caught about everything.All ive seen there are canoes.Lots of big rocks and lay downs.


----------

